# Atlas Mfc Mill Parts



## Mondo (Apr 17, 2016)

A number of parts have been discussed in other miscellaneous threads, but I was thinking it may be helpful for searching if we had a "parts" thread.

Yesterday I started tearing down the MFC I had acquired this past winter.  So far so good...  This machine hasn't been run in 30 years or more, I am sure.  The spindle bearings were dry as a bone in the desert and I don't like the "feel" when turning the spindle by hand.  I got the spindle and bearings out with only a little struggle; after loosening all the set screws the gear and stepped pulley were reluctant to slide on the spindle but all came out without any serious damage.   Dinged one dust cap where a recalcitrant  Woodruff key penetrated it.  I can flatten that OK and it will be suitable for re-use.    

New spindle bearings have been ordered cheap enough.  I found some Ebay vendors selling NOS, total cost for full set: $30.99.  Just for the record Timken part numbers:
Qty 2 cups: 07196  (Same both ends)
Qty 1 Cone:  07100   (Front end)
Qty 1 Cone:  07087   (Back end)

I am sure there will be more parts to procure or make, other than what I have already purchased. But I do have a request for some measurements for the countershaft handle and ball:



What is the approximate diameter of the # 51-56 ball, and how long is the handle, # 51-52? 

TIA!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 17, 2016)

My ball measures 1.375" in diameter.   I don't think I can get the ball off without damaging it but the overall length from the end of the ball to the end of the threaded part that screws into M1-77 hub is about 6.32".   I measure the diameter of the "handle 51-52" at 0.395" but the thread part is actually slightly fatter and the thread is 7/16-20.  The thread length that screws into the M1-77 hub is about 1/2" long.

BTW: Parts 51-52 (Ball)  & 51-56 (Handle) are also used as handles for the Atlas Models 52, 64, 74 and probably other model drill presses.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 17, 2016)

Are you offering parts for sale?  If so I'm searching for table feed drive gear M6-101-20..


----------



## Mondo (Apr 18, 2016)

Perfect!  Thank you Rich!  That is enough information to fabricate a suitable very close to original handle using a store-bought ball and rod from local vendors.

Have a great day!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Mondo (Apr 18, 2016)

I have no mill parts for sale.
Spiral_Chips


----------



## Wheels17 (Apr 18, 2016)

My ball measures   1.57-1.58"  in diameter.
The shaft alone measures 5.514" in length with the ball removed.
I measure the diameter of the "handle 51-52" at .400" but the thread part is actually slightly fatter and the thread is 7/16-20. The thread length on both ends is about 1/2" long.
The threads must have been rolled.  They measure at .432" diameter  Specifications for 7/16-20.  2A  thread major diameter is  0.4362 to   0.4281.


----------



## Mondo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!!

Rolled thread explains why the thread diameter is larger than the shaft.  Rolling the thread upsets the metal not unlike knurling which removes no metal, unlike cutting threads with a die which removes metal.  So to shop-make an approximate equivalent and threading with a die a 7/16 rod will suffice.

The difference in the ball diameters is interesting.  One or both may be later replacements.   I see both part numbers are available through Searspartsdirect dot com so I would presume both are available from Clausing.    Naaa...  I'll procure ball and rod locally for much less than either is likely to charge.

Spiral _Chips


----------



## Wheels17 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, a couple of bucks for the ball at the hardware store, about 50 cents of rod, and the fun of making it in just a few minutes on your lathe.  And knowing you didn't spend an exorbitant amount of money on trivial parts. That's why this hobby is so rewarding.


----------



## Rodney Young (May 12, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> A number of parts have been discussed in other miscellaneous threads, but I was thinking it may be helpful for searching if we had a "parts" thread.
> 
> Yesterday I started tearing down the MFC I had acquired this past winter.  So far so good...  This machine hasn't been run in 30 years or more, I am sure.  The spindle bearings were dry as a bone in the desert and I don't like the "feel" when turning the spindle by hand.  I got the spindle and bearings out with only a little struggle; after loosening all the set screws the gear and stepped pulley were reluctant to slide on the spindle but all came out without any serious damage.   Dinged one dust cap where a recalcitrant  Woodruff key penetrated it.  I can flatten that OK and it will be suitable for re-use.
> 
> ...






Spiral_Chips said:


> A number of parts have been discussed in other miscellaneous threads, but I was thinking it may be helpful for searching if we had a "parts" thread.
> 
> Yesterday I started tearing down the MFC I had acquired this past winter.  So far so good...  This machine hasn't been run in 30 years or more, I am sure.  The spindle bearings were dry as a bone in the desert and I don't like the "feel" when turning the spindle by hand.  I got the spindle and bearings out with only a little struggle; after loosening all the set screws the gear and stepped pulley were reluctant to slide on the spindle but all came out without any serious damage.   Dinged one dust cap where a recalcitrant  Woodruff key penetrated it.  I can flatten that OK and it will be suitable for re-use.
> 
> ...



Thanks Spiral_Chips for such a timely thread!
Ive been out of circulation for about a month and have started to get back to my MF reassembly that I started a couple months ago, I am suspect of some of the parts on my mill as it shows signs of an amateur rebuild/repair some time in the past and I have found a few odd things like spacers in the wrong place on the main shaft and ALL the set screws and most of the screws for the ways being loose. Was worried about the possibility of the bearings even being incorrect so needed to verify the part numbers before reassembling.
  Rodney


----------

